
Show HN: ThymeBox – Buy Time to Work on Your Open Source Project - pierotofy
https://thymebox.com/
======
lozzo
Can you provide an example how you envisage this to work ? For example say I
(mr lozzo) have an open source project on github. What would I do then ? Do I
offer a 10$ to a developer who fixes a bug on my behalf through your service ?

very curious about your project but frankly there is not enough in your site
to explain what's cooking

best

~~~
pierotofy
Thanks for the comment, you wouldn't be giving money to another developer, you
would allow people to pay you for giving priority support (or fix bugs) via a
subscription service. I think one-time items (like bounties) are not a
reliable revenue stream (although we might add them later). Initially we want
to focus on recurring (subscription based) value added items.

------
fundamental
Interesting idea. I do think that it will end up having the same major issue
that bounties suffer: Users/donators will vastly undervalue the time of the
project contributors/maintainers.

Good luck on getting the service up and running though.

~~~
pierotofy
Thank you. Yes I don't think it's going to be easy.

------
jacobevelyn
I'm very curious about this but don't think I really understand what it is.
How can I learn more?

~~~
pierotofy
It's a platform to facilitate the inclusion of value added services. Say you
want to offer users the privilege of receiving quick answers to their GitHub
issues (or fix a bug with priority). The platform helps you set your prices,
allow users to pay/subscribe for your support and give you widgets to embed in
your project's README. It also makes it easier for companies to sign-up to
sponsor your project and display their logo, keep track of contributions, etc.

------
pierotofy
Developer here. Happy to answer questions.

